# Las Vegas, Nevada.  July 24-31 2016



## azlefty (Jun 15, 2016)

Looking for a deal on any non-strip resort in Las Vegas. (LV Blvd south of the Strip e.g. Grandview, Tahiti Village, etc., is fine)
Prefer Sunday-Sunday, July 24-31, will also consider Sat-Sat July 23-30

Need 1 BR to sleep 2 adults, 2 children; or a 2 BR to sleep 4 adults+2 children.  Thanks!


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Jun 15, 2016)

*Las vegas*

I have polo towers 1 bedroom suite from July 24-31 for 700 for the week 
Also
The carriage house July 24-31 1 bedroom for 600 for the week .
You can email me back at joannelitt2@aol.com if interested 
Please note inventory changes everyday so if interested please get back ASAP thanks


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 15, 2016)

this ad has similar dates

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243066


----------



## azlefty (Jun 17, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> this ad has similar dates
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243066



I almost responded to it but then realized that is a month earlier when our kids are in camp. Thanks though!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2016)

Do you have an RCI Acct?  Always tons of cheap LV rentals on RCI.


----------



## azlefty (Jun 17, 2016)

Joannelitt2 said:


> I have polo towers 1 bedroom suite from July 24-31 for 700 for the week
> Also
> The carriage house July 24-31 1 bedroom for 600 for the week .
> You can email me back at joannelitt2@aol.com if interested
> Please note inventory changes everyday so if interested please get back ASAP thanks



Thanks.  We prefer to be off the strip and away from the crowds and expensive restaurants so those places probably won't work.


----------



## azlefty (Jun 17, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Do you have an RCI Acct?  Always tons of cheap LV rentals on RCI.



No but maybe I should look into that.  Someone else said the same thing.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2016)

We like off-strip too, and usually stay at South Point for less than $300 per week, with an RCI rental.  At that price, it is affordable to just use part of the week for a long weekend.


----------

